# Shrimp with pasta



## giggler (Sep 24, 2016)

It's shrimp season here, and I will make my usual Cajun Dishes with rice.

But was looking for something new, and with noodles instead.

any TNT recs y'all have?

I was thinking sort of a just oil, pepper flakes, garlic thing. sort of a Scampi.

or I used to make a Champagne Shrimp dish. It is white wine, garlic, parsley, chopped tomato, and cream. But I haven't done that one for years, and can't find my old recipe.

But any new styles would be nice!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2016)

Try shrimp lo mein! You can use any combination of vegetables you like. 

http://thewoksoflife.com/2016/02/shrimp-lo-mein/


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 24, 2016)

Start with LOTS of butter and garlic and your shrimp, 
do not let your garlic burn!

a green vegetable - such as snow peas, add same time as shrimp, especially if really young and fresh (other wise you might want to par boil for just a tiny minute....   
par boil asparagus or green beans 
or a last second addition of baby spinach? which ever is freshest and available, hey! even sweet sugar peas!

and then, of course, the pasta of your choice...  linguine for example? 

OMG...  i'm drooling


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2016)

Put this on your Cajun recipe list! It is the best "BBQ" shrimp I've ever had! Serve with Southern style, buttermilk biscuits. The shrimp need to be "heads on" for the best results.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/new-orleans-bbq-shrimp-recipe.html


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 25, 2016)

This was an easy Friday dinner from back in my working days.

 Shrimp and linguine

  1 lb. shrimp, peeled and deveined
  2 Tbsp.  butter
  1 Tbsp.  olive oil
  2 green onions, chopped
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  1 Tbsp.  Cajun seasoning
  1/4 cup sun dried tomatoes, sliced (julienne)
  1/2 cup white wine
  8 oz. linguine, freshly cooked

  melt butter in fry pan, add olive oil
  add onion, garlic, shrimp, Cajun seasoning, cook until shrimp is opaque
  add wine
  add tomatoes, linguine, toss, cook until heated through
  sprinkle with Parmesan cheese (optional)


----------



## di reston (Sep 25, 2016)

Pasta with mushrooms, zucchini and prawns (or shrimps)

250g pasta - penne, spaghetti, etc., but not very small pasta.
EVOO
100g mushrooms sliced
122 g green peas
150g fresh prawns/shrimps
1 - 2 zucchini, depending on how big they are, minimum quantity 125g. cubed small
garlic to taste
lemon zest & juice of fresh lemon
basil to taste
pine nuts
a half a glass of white wine
salt and pepper.

Cut the zucchini into small cubes. Slice the mushrooms, or if they are large, cube them. Add the garlic, lemon zest, lemon juice and basil. Add the prawns. Season, then bring the pan up to boiling point then immediately add the white wine. Reduce the juices by 25%.

In the meantime, cook the pasta for 2minutes less than the time indicated on the packet, add the other ingredients back into the pan, cook until all the liquid is absorbed and serve hot.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------

